# PIC mikrokontrolleri >  PIC ieslēgšanās

## kvaris

Sveiki!

Tāds vienkāršs jautājums - vai PIC var ieslēgties, ja barošanas pinam spriegums nav pielikts, bet spriegums, savukārt, ir pieslēgts kādam porta pinam? Es pieliku +5 V vienam PORTC pinam, bet Vdd pinam spriegumu nepieliku. Tomēr voltmetrs rādīja, ka uz Vdd pina ir +5 V. Līdz ar to PIC ieslēdzās. Kāpēc tas tā?

kvaris

----------


## Delfins

man leikas, ka tu viņ vnk esi nokūponājis.
Un nemaz nesaproru, kāpēc tu devi VCC uz C portu? Tā taču vispār nedrīkst slēgt, ja nemaldos

----------


## abergs

> Tāds vienkāršs jautājums - vai PIC var ieslēgties, ja barošanas pinam spriegums nav pielikts, bet spriegums, savukārt, ir pieslēgts kādam porta pinam?


 Paskaties datašītā porta pinu shemas (aizsardzības diodes),vajadzētu kļūt saprotamam.

----------


## jeecha

PIC piniem ir aizsardziibas diodes uz abaam puseem. Taas ir domaatas aizsardziibai pret statisko elektriibu un spriegumu kas ir mazaaks par GND vai lielaaks par VCC padoshanu uz kaaju. Attieciigi padodot uz kaaju baroshanas spriegumu PIC var iesleegties (deelj ieejas aizsardziibas diodes kurai anods ir pie ieejas un katods pie baroshanas). Tikai nevajag aizmirst ka taas diodes iipashi daudz straavas neturees - datasheetos tas ir rakstiits un ja nemaldos PICiem tas bija kaadi 20ma.

----------


## Slowmo

Klau, a cik viegli vispār PICus nobeigt, ja nepareizi sakonfigurē portus un perifēriju? Vai nav tā, ka ejošā shēmā ar nepareizu softu var nosvilināt PICu?

----------


## jeecha

Viens veids - savienojam pinu ar GND vai VCC un pasakam ka dotais pins buus ciparu izeja ar preteeju veertiibu - un ar lielu iespeeju buusim nobeigushi izejas pustilta vienu no tranzsistoriem un atkariibaa no veiksmes varbuut arii kautko vairaak.

Ne pa velti PICiem gandriiz visas izejas pie RESET ir konfigureetas kaa ciparu vai analogaas ieejas.

Tiesa kaa jau te vienreiz citaa teemaa rakstiiju - kopsh lietoju PICus man ir izdevies nokaut tikai vienu, un tam arii tikai vienu portu. Taakaa vinji ir visnotalj dziiviigi un paciesh diezgan daudz...

----------


## Delfins

tikai vot nesaprotu kapec iekšā jadod pilnais GND/VCC... tur jau ieliek normalus rezistorus. Nu visadi tur Vref un t.t.
Vnk nevajag murgot, bet izmantot tā kā vajag  ::

----------


## Slowmo

Es jau galīgi saškrobējies biju, ka daru kaut ko galīgi nepareizi un svilinu PICus pēc kārtas nost, bet izrādās nav tik traki. Laikam jau programmatora softā kāds gļuks, jo neizdodas iebūvēto oscilatoru piedzīvināt. Visus reģistrus 10x pārbaudīju un tāpat nestrādā. Jau atmetis visas cerības biju un pārtaisīju uz kristālu. Viss sāka strādāt  ::

----------


## Delfins

iekšējais jau tikai sākotnējai ieprogrammēšanai domāts.

----------


## next

Nezinu cik tas likumiigi, bet baroshanu caur portu esmu lietojis paarejai uz bateriju kad tiikla spriegums atsleedzas.
Nokaut porta izeju droshi vien var, ja iipashi pacenshas.
Atveertu lauktranzistoru var uzskatiit par rezistoru kura pretestiiba atkariiga no kontroliera baroshanas sprieguma.
Dazhiem ljauzhiem domas pat ljoti radikaalas:

http://www.microchip.ru/phorum/read.php ... =t&t=39825

----------


## Delfins

a vot priekš kam tas jādara. labāk vispār atslēgt/neizmantot

----------


## Slowmo

> iekšējais jau tikai sākotnējai ieprogrammēšanai domāts.


 Nav gan. Ja nav nepieciešama liela precizitāte, var izmantot arī iekšējo oscilatoru.

----------


## next

> a vot priekš kam tas jādara. labāk vispār atslēgt/neizmantot


 Nu es diodi ieekonomeeju, cits reziikli ietaupiija, veel kaads sheemtehniskus trikus izmantot grib.
Kaapeec ne?

----------

